# My 1st Spawn Log



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have 2 pairs that I got from Karen and last week I decided I would go for it after 2 weeks of conditioning Romeo and Violet. The spawning went great, they were very gentle with each other but he chased her off early(she was still full of eggs) and then about 2 hours after I removed her he had eaten all the eggs. I left him in there for 2 days hoping maybe he had moved them or at least a couple survived but there were none so I decided I would finish conditioning my other pair(Valentine and Rose) and try with them. They started spawning at 8:00 pm on the 15th and today there are fry :-D
I'm still afraid to get to excited after what happened before but as far as I can tell Valentine is being a really good dad. 
Here are some pictures of Valentine, Rose, the nest with eggs, some of the eggs after he moved them and tried to give me a heart attack, and the fry.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

Ohhh, what BEAUTIFUL parents! : ) I'm sure that Valentine is being a great dad. Their offspring are sure to be GORGEOUS.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

cute couple!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I'm so excited for you...I had to chuckle because the sibs I have here are such babies to me no where near ready to spawn (or so I thought) lol......I don't usually spawn them this young because of showing but it is nice to see they spawned for you!

Good luck with the babies...The parents are looking lovely!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I thought the same thing Karen did LOL! I have a sibling pair and I think if them as such babies! It's great to see this line going... maybe I'll spawn mine someday too


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

oh man. Karen breeds such amazing fish! you have a lovely pair, cant wait to see the babies grow!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol the same thing happened to me with my first pair, lol. I'm reconditioning a second male with the same female.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful! These guys remind me of my 1st import pair I had gotten several years back. Sadly they did nothing for me, but I can see where I may be able to find more  YAy!


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone 
I wish my camera took better pictures so I could put some up of the fry today. There are a bunch of them right close to the front glass but when I take pics they are just blurs and Valentine let me know loud and clear earlier that he didn't want me pointing my camera at his babies by getting one and taking it all the way to the back of the nest after just one picture and I definitely don't want to stress him out. I'm hoping that I can get some decent pics of the fry when they are free swimming and they aren't blending in with the nest.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Such wonderful parents! I can't wait to see what the babies look like. Congratulations.


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of the fry last night before I went to bed. I noticed them under the bowl and snapped the pics really quickly. Today it looks like there aren't as many fry but I'm not sure if its because there are a lot that are free swimming and its hard to tell or if its because he got tired of chasing them and started snacking. I went ahead and took him out even though I had planed on taking him out tonight and even though there is already infusoria in the tank I added some more hoping that they will all keep full belly's. I can see the infusoria when I shine a flashlight on the glass and when I was looking earlier a fry swam up and ate one:-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Great looking parents! Good luck with the spawn! Lots of pictures please! lol


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, I'm going to try to get some more pics up soon.
I'm worrying about how icky the bottom of the tank is. I think its mostly algae so I added the snails today but there is also brown stuff that I think came from the duckweed. I tried counting the fry that I could see and I got to 40 but I know there is no way to know how many there are right now.
Earlier my husband sat down and studied the fry for a very long time and then said," There are a lot over in the back left corner... I think they are having a meeting.." He said it like they were planning world domination lol.


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Update*

Here is a video of the fry from a couple of days ago. They are really hard to take pictures of. I spend a lot of time over at the tank watching them. I've actually seen them "yawn" like adult Betta's do and I love how there little bellies turn orange after eating BBS. Some of the fry are only about half the size of the others and I haven't seen the smaller ones eating the BBS so I am still adding infusoria hoping that they will grow. I had an incident a couple of days back when doing a water change and trying to suck the stuff up off the bottom.. I didn't realize that there were so many fry hiding in the bottom and had to go through two 2 liter bottles worth of water getting the babies out and floating them back in the tank as soon as possible and the 1st bottle took a little while(probably about 20+ fry) so the 2nd one got chilly and even though I floated the little ones in a cup for a long time before putting them back in a couple of them didn't make it probably due to the stress and temp change.
When I shine a flashlight on the fry they already have different color shines to them... is that normal at this age?


http://youtu.be/GrTLEiver4E


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

my male of my current spawn ate a ton of eggs and i still wound up with a ton of fry.


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Pictures *

Here are some pictures. Please excuse the bottom of the tank, I always end up with lots of unhatched BBS eggs and this was right before a a cleaning.
The fry are doing pretty good so far. How can I keep the air humid in a tank with a hood/light? There is no moisture on the glass and I would use plastic wrap but I'm afraid the light will melt it, any advice?


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Almost 2 weeks*

The fry are doing good so far. They will be 2 weeks old tomorrow. I just finished filling the tank tonight and will start daily 25% water changes tomorrow and weekly bottom cleanings. I had some pond snails hitch hike into my tanks and in the spawn/fry tank they are reproducing like crazy.. they are eating my wisteria and I don't know how to get them out other than smushing the new babies(I don't have the stomach to smush the adults) 
Here are some pictures. I tried taking some with a flashlight shining on them so you can see the iridescence.


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

Most of the Pics didn't show so I am trying again.. sorry








Its still not working so here are the links.. maybe I'll figure it out eventually lol









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6887818640/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6887818356/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6887818210/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6887818210/


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

CUTE! I wish my first spawn went so well. I wish you the best of luck with the next few weeks


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks! This isn't actually my 1st spawn, just the 1st spawn that resulted in fry. I'm so proud of them, like they are my own children lol. I hope everything continues to go well


----------



## BettaDude (Mar 30, 2012)

the proud parents are valentine and rose?
and you have one fry with blue color? wow!


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes Valentine and Rose are the proud parents and there are several fry with blue iridescence actually. There are blue's, greens and yellows but mostly blues and greens. I can't wait to see what their colors will be like when they are grown.


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

*4 weeks old*

The babies are doing good and starting to get some color. Their are a lot of different sized fry but the largest are about a centimeter and a half long. I am doing daily 50%-75% water changes and the fry are eating a mix of BBS, chopped up frozen adult brine shrimp, chopped frozen blood worms and finely grated beef liver. There is also some type of worms in the tank that the fry are snacking on between meals and there were some daphnia living in the tank that are gone now. About half of them can breathe air from the surface.
Here is a video-
http://youtu.be/0vuDY6E6dzA

I was going to add pics but every time I try to upload them it says "404 Bad request". Maybe it will let me tomorrow.


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

*4 weeks pictures*

I still can't attach the pictures but here are the links to them on flikr. Sorry for the glare and streaks on the glass in the two that has the flashlight shinning on them.

http://flic.kr/p/byYuhJ

http://flic.kr/p/byYtYm

http://flic.kr/p/byYtG1

http://flic.kr/p/bMT9vP

http://flic.kr/p/bMT9f4

http://flic.kr/p/bMT8YB

http://flic.kr/p/bMT8Gc

http://flic.kr/p/byYshE


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL babies 8)


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow they're so cute! And there's so may of them! Can't wait to keep seeing them grow  Hope you post more pictures!


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks littlegreen and miish 
There are about 40-50 of them. They are so fast and so many different sizes now that it is hard to count them. I will definitely be adding more pictures later, I still don't understand why I can't attach them now..


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

*5 weeks*

The fry are doing ok. Last week I got sick and could barely get out of bed long enough to feed them much less for water changes. Thank goodness my husband knows how to do it but he works so he was to tired to do as much as I do. He was only doing daily 25% changes when I do 50-75% and 100% at least once a week so when I got better I noticed that a couple of the largest fry had dark edges on their tails which looked like fin rot. I'm back to my regular cleaning now and it is going away. I also have a few fry that have white specks on their tails and I'm worried that this may not be normal, I don't know what to do if it isn't and I'm worried that whatever it is could spread to the other fry 
I also had to separate the runts out into a 5 gal because they were constantly having to hide and couldn't eat. I thought there were 4-5 runts but it turned out there were 14. There were 15 but one got eaten while I was trying to net it. They are doing great now and have almost doubled in size in just a few days.
Some of the larger fry are getting pretty aggressive, especially when I'm feeding them. I feel like a couple have passed the playing stage but I keep telling myself I need to leave them in as long as possible. 
Here are 2 video's from a few days ago right after I felt well enough to get out of bed. The 2nd one is of one flaring and chasing the others. IMO the cutest thing in the world is seeing an inch long baby betta flaring :-D

http://youtu.be/Fdbu6xYGtVo

http://youtu.be/cCvNN9FO4kw


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are so cute!


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

*8 weeks*

The babies are doing great. So far I've had to jar 9 of them a couple at a time. I took out the most visibly aggressive and a couple that had been beaten up pretty badly. The others are now pretty peaceful and went through a growth spurt. The 12 runts in the 5 gal are growing also but not very quickly. I took a picture from above the 10gal and had a head count of 53! I can't believe I thought there were only 25-30 for so long and there are 65! I have tried crushed pellets in the 10gal and they take them happily but am still mostly feeding them frozen brine shrimp and blood worms. The Jarred fry are just now starting to try the pellets but I'm not pushing it. 
So here are lots of pics from weeks 7-8 in random order. One of them has a white upper lip


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm going to have to buy a few from this batch


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome MrV 
I'm already starting to worry about weather they will get good homes or not and I know that most of the members on here are great betta parents.. I've put so much work into raising them and I love them so much. 
I'm hoping that the ones with green iridescence are going to grow up to be green and red salamanders like the ones Karen had on Aquabid recently that I think were brothers and sisters of Valentine and Rose(I'm not positive though).


----------



## bocareject (May 9, 2012)

i might get one or two from you this one is so cute, cant wait to see when they are bigger


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I might be interested in one of your females from this spawn- nothing for breeding or showing, obviously. Just another lady to give a home. Will you have details soon?


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

That one was the 1st one I had to jar. He/she has a lot of spunk. 1st I cupped it and had it floating with the rest over night and that morning it had jumped out of the cup and was back in with its siblings!


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

lilyrazen what do you mean by details? Sorry if that's a silly question lol


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry I wasn't specific. I meant, when will you start selling and how much are you planning on asking for them? (specifically for a girl that's not breeding quality)


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not completely sure on how much I'm planning to sell them for yet but If they keep growing the way they are now and I can get them all eating pellets by the middle of next month then I may start selling them then and I will have decided by then on the prices. But I'm thinking maybe $5 plus shipping for a not breeding quality female. I will let y'all know when the time comes


----------



## bocareject (May 9, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

How do you get infushia? That's the only thing I'm confused about! I have Java Moss and a Moss Ball, is that enough and will it naturally grow, or what? And how long do they live on it before you switched them to BBS? Thanks


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thomasdog said:


> How do you get infushia? That's the only thing I'm confused about! I have Java Moss and a Moss Ball, is that enough and will it naturally grow, or what? And how long do they live on it before you switched them to BBS? Thanks


 
Infusoria will naturally occur in the aquarium, especially when you have live plants.
Usually once the fry are free swimming they will eat the infusoria, and then will be ready for food after a couple days. I usually start them out with micro worms, but you can try some BBS a few at first and fresh hatched so they are small. Some fry may not be able to eat the BBS as their mouths may be too small. You can see the ones that eat as their bellys get big and pink.

Many just start out with BBS, and the ones that can't eat it are naturally culled. The micro worms are much smaller and easier to get into the fry mouths, but are not as nutritious as BBS and also a few have had problems that seem to be related to Microworms. 

Jeff.


----------

